# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Un deshielo temprano deja reducida a niveles mínimos la reserva de nieve del Pirineo

## sergi1907

Las altas cumbres del Pirineo y los ríos de montaña ofrecen una imagen poco usual a estas alturas de la primavera. La nieve prácticamente ha desaparecido y los cauces, lejos de registrar crecidas, llevan escaso caudal. La razón es que este año el manto nivoso, más escaso que en 2010, se ha fundido anticipadamente, adelantándose a las fechas habituales, debido a las lluvias y a las altas temperaturas de principios de abril, una circunstancia que afecta de forma directa al depósito de agua almacenado en los embalses y a la campaña de riego.

La reserva nival, según el último parte de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), es muy inferior a la del año pasado. En 2010, por estas fechas, había en toda la cuenca más de 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos equivalentes de agua en los picos pirenaicos, ahora cuatro veces menos, 222 hm3. En solo una semana se ha reducido a la mitad.

La subcuenca del río Aragón, hasta Yesa, cuenta con solo 5,2 hm3 (frente a los 80 del año pasado), y apenas hay 17 en la del Ésera (más de 100 en el año hidrológico 2009-2010). La perspectiva es mejor en el Ara, con 41,9; el Cinca, con 48,1; y el Gállego, con 58,7, aunque estos registros suponen un tercio de la nieve acumulada en mayo de 2010.

La situación es muy distinta a la del año pasado, explica César Ferrer, jefe del área de Hidrología y Cauces de la Confederación Hidrográfica, «y a la de los últimos cinco», con un promedio de 500 hm3 en los primeros días de mayo. Según este experto, el deshielo fuerte se precipitó a principios del mes de abril, debido a las lluvias y a las altas temperaturas, que derritieron gran parte del manto nivoso, cuando lo habitual es que se inicie a finales de ese mes. «Ahora ya la que queda es nieve en altura, que se empieza a desheEl embalse de , el de mayor capacidad de la intercuenca Gállego-Cinca con 436 hectómetros cúbicos, está al 95,4%. La situación del resto de las presas es la siguiente: El Grado (Cinca) 88% (su capacidad es de 399 hm3). Sotonera (Sotón) 85% (189). Santa Ana (Noguera-Ribagorzana) 63% (237). Canelles (Noguera-Ribagorzana) 60,7% (679). Escales (Noguera-Ribagorzana) 85,1% (152). Barasona (Ésera) 93% (85). Búbal (Gállego) 85,9% (64).

No obstante, hoy por hoy la situación de los embalses es favorable. El agua almacenada supera el 80% en toda la cuenca, por encima de la media. Los del Cinca, como El Grado y Mediano, se encuentran al 88 y al 95% de su capacidad, respectivamente, y La Sotonera, al 85%, parámetros similares a los de 2011. Lo mismo ocurre en el Ésera con Barasona (93%), y algo por debajo están los tres vasos del Noguera-Ribagorzana (del 61 al 85%).

Sin embargo, los regantes lamentan que esta vez el deshielo no les haya favorecido, al producirse repentinamente y de forma tan temprana. «Mucha agua se ha ido río abajo y no la hemos podido retener en los embalses», señala Francisco Usón, coordinador de Uso de las Aguas y vicepresidente de la Comunidad General de Riegos del Alto Aragón. 170 hm río abajo Se han vertido 170 hm al no poder sujetarlos en las presas, lo que para los agricultores representa «agua desaprovechada que de llegar más tarde hubiera ido bien para que los embalses no se queden muy vacíos al final de campaña». Todo lo contrario a lo que expertos y regantes califican como «un deshielo de libro», es decir, más lento y que por lo tanto permite ir almacenando el agua.

Actualmente los niveles de consumo en el campo son elevados, a la espera del momento cumbre, cuando se alimenten todos los cultivos de verano. Este año, según la Comunidad General de Riegos del Alto Aragón, se pasará sin apuros, aunque a finales de verano, en función del régimen de lluvias, los pantanos se pueden quedar vacíos, con la incertidumbre que eso supone para la siguiente campaña.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20799

----------

